# 1989 25hp Evinrude won't go to full power



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

25 year old outboard.
Check compression.
Check electrical system.
Rebuild carb.
Adjust linkages.
Check entire fuel system for blockages, fuel line cracks or air leaks.

At least, that'd be what I'd do. :-?


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know an outboard mechanic with a good reputation I can take my 25 hp motor to fix in Miami?

Thank you,
Jose


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

whats up, is this Jose Jr??

Its Larry G.

I get my boat serviced at Sunshine Marine by Tamiami, owners name is Eddie, good guy!

Ive got a small 25 too


----------

